# marisela federici



## Minerva (6 Settembre 2013)

View attachment 7429  (che espressione da stitica) 
decisamente più bella in questa immagineView attachment 7430

dopo la sua apparizione a presa diretta ha fatto infuriare un po' di gente.
 ma che sogno è questa casa con le stanze dei bicchieri...porcellane..

http://www.google.it/url?sa=t&rct=j...yew9Eh4V1PA2xz0KGU5Dazg&bvm=bv.51773540,d.Yms


----------



## PresidentLBJ (6 Settembre 2013)

E dire che le è bastato lapparla per anni alla sorella di Gianni Agnelli...


----------



## Minerva (6 Settembre 2013)

ha fatto pure un paio di altri incontri .
tra una stanza e l'altra e le sei persone di servizio dice...che basterebbe informarsi meglio e il lavoro si trova


----------



## Minerva (6 Settembre 2013)

ma non è che ti sbagli con la cicogna?


----------



## Flavia (6 Settembre 2013)

non mi si apre il link
che fa di bello 
questa gentile signora?


----------



## Flavia (6 Settembre 2013)

come al solito google ti è amico
farei passare alla signora 
una settimana con me
giusto per farle capire
come funziona il mondo per i comuni mortali


----------



## Minerva (6 Settembre 2013)

ho cambiato il link


----------



## PresidentLBJ (6 Settembre 2013)

Minerva;bt9078 ha detto:
			
		

> ma non è che ti sbagli con la cicogna?


la cicogna andava con la brasiliana che ha fatto quel film "Metti, una sera a cena", con spettacolari musiche di Morricone (il film tratta temi scabrosissssssssssssimi, quindi mi sa che qui lo conoscono in pochi).


----------



## Minerva (6 Settembre 2013)

florinda bolkan ...hai ragione.
ammappete come sei gossiparo


----------



## PresidentLBJ (6 Settembre 2013)

Minerva;bt9083 ha detto:
			
		

> florinda bolkan ...hai ragione.
> ammappete come sei gossiparo


Gossiparo solo sul lesbo. In quei casi drizzo... le antenne. Certo immaginando Susanna Agnelli ho vacillato anche io e ho avuto una crisi di rigetto.


----------



## Minerva (6 Settembre 2013)

susanna???non ci credo.pensavo a margherita o a quella stilosa di marella (gran classe)


----------



## PresidentLBJ (6 Settembre 2013)

Minerva;bt9085 ha detto:
			
		

> susanna???non ci credo.pensavo a margherita o a quella stilosa di marella (gran classe)


Sì Susanna. 
Io sognavo che sta stronza se la facesse... che so? Con Virna Lisi. 
Ma la foia ha dovuto cedere il passo a questioni di vil denaro.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Settembre 2013)

Ma nel blog ci si può mandare a quel paese?


----------

